# Estate inheritance tranfer laws HELP



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a family member pass, and I will be inheriting one of their guns. I live in GA and was wondering what the process is to register it to my name? Will a shop just let me bring it in and sign some papers? Do I need an attorney to pass it on?

Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

What state does the deceased live in?
If they're in GA too just go get it.
Across state lines it makes a difference of it's a long gun or a hnad gun

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know the *federal* law, since I also have inherited pistols. You'll have to research your state's laws on your own (and they're available on-line, if you look for them).

According to the BATFE, an inherited gun (left to you in a will, or by other bequest, including verbal) _already belongs to you_, even if you're not present. Thus, as long as it is legal for you to possess the gun in question, there is no transfer requirement.
Since you already own the gun, you are allowed by federal law to ship it "from yourself to yourself," without any restriction. You need not go through a licensed dealer.
Whomever now possesses the gun should pack it unobtrusively in an "anonymous-looking" container, mark its return address as being from you but at their address, and mark its destination as you at your own home address.
It should be shipped via FedEx or UPS overnight (FedEx is probably safer), although I have received one sent by ordinary, five-day UPS. The package's contents are supposed to be declared to the FedEx people, but I strongly suggest against that.

I'm right this minute leaving on vacation until the 15th, so I don't have time to find the two specific BATFE regulations that permits this sort of shipment, to write down their numbers for you. You might do that research yourself.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

When I lived in GA (92-98, Lowndes Co.), the firearms laws were not very restrictive. As I recall, there was no registration requirement for typical firearms. As previously stated, if it's in state, just go get it. If it's out of state, have the estate executor ship it to you. When in doubt, contact a local gun shop or LE organization to verify whether there are any local restrictions that affect you.


----------

